# Got a new car!



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

the 240sx is sold got a new car!

sold the 240sx finally- ug that car was becoming a pain in my side long long story. wither way a few months ago a guy who lives next to my best frind had a 1978 280z siting out frotn of his house - i wanted it then- he WAS going to sell it to me then but then the next day- i came with cash and his son wanted it.- sigh... well on the 26th this last month he posted it on craigs list and i thought it coudldnt be the same guy.- It was, turns out his son was scared of driving it in the winter (as he should be no one should drive that car int he winter its too classic for that...*rolls eyes*). So my luck this week end i talked to him and he said he'd sell it so i sold my project 240 mess and got the 280z.

some shaty phone pictures of the z cant find my good camera when i do i will take better pictures

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/a...ytmorgan/5.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/a...ytmorgan/4.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/a...ytmorgan/3.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/a...ytmorgan/2.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/a...ytmorgan/1.jpg

-----------
my 1981 honda cb 650 custom going to be a bobber by next summer

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/a...ytmorgan/6.jpg

oh btw if you could not tell its got 79996 miles and they are original everything on the car is numbers matching!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

NIce purchase but your links don't work.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

every time i post the pics it auto URLs them and then they dont work im not sure what im doing wrong its not doing it on d town though check it out there.

D-Town :: View topic - Got a new car!


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

more pics slightly better camera.

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/faytmorgan/6-1.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/faytmorgan/7.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/faytmorgan/8.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/faytmorgan/9.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/faytmorgan/10.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/faytmorgan/11.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/faytmorgan/12.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/faytmorgan/13.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/faytmorgan/14.jpg

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/faytmorgan/15.jpg

went to maxi's in anoka mn to just get an idea what the car really weighed- well with me in it and a snap on gun, extra battery charger, and box, a full socket set for an impact (duh), 2 magazines, a camera. a VERY heavy leather coat, extra pair of blue jeans, a sweater, a t shirt, and i also had the service manual int he glove box.

i KNOW that i weigh in at 140lbs after i haven't eaten all day so... oh full interior obviously and just stock all around. heres the pic for that.

http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/faytmorgan/16.jpg


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice car clean line and little rust. Give her TLC and she'll be a show stopper.


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice car. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

yeah body work is easy im just worried about the l28et swap im going to do. im plannign about 400whp so i need a trans that can hold to that if you know any 280zx turbo guys im trying to figure out what tranny they use to hold to that kind of power.

oh i just weighed it with nothing in it and it only weighs 2660 lbs.


----------

